# The e-mail address I was using here got spoofed...



## Galatians220 (Jan 11, 2010)

So I panicked and closed it real fast. If you think I'm now doing business as a Chinese bank (as my son just asked me), it isn't true.  Anyone who wants another e-mail address for me, just PM me.

I'm so very sorry if you were one of those who got a spoof e-mail from my other address. This has never happened to me before & I'm still a little upset.

Blessings to all, 

Margaret


----------



## py3ak (Jan 11, 2010)

The only thing we'll ever believe of you is that you're a Nigerian millionaire.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 11, 2010)

Margaret, I _knew_ it wasn't you (I'm so clairvoyant)


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks, Ruben and Heidi! No, not a Nigerian & *not* a millionaire! 

Margaret


----------



## py3ak (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, perhaps we could stretch a point to believe that you are a Somali pirate.


----------



## Berean (Jan 11, 2010)

And here I had already wired you big bucks.


----------



## etexas (Jan 11, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Well, perhaps we could stretch a point to believe that you are a Somali pirate.


She would be a cool Pirate though.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 12, 2010)

Margaret,

I don't recommend you closing an e-mail account every time somebody "spoofs" your address. It is very easy to set up a Reply As to make it appear that you're sending from any address. Unless a person actually got the username and password of your e-mail account then there is really nothing to worry about.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 12, 2010)

I _would_ be a cool pirate, Max! I think it would be a natural career transition for someone who's spent most of her career as a litigation researcher and writer, for the plaintiff bar, and who'd like to travel more. Even though I'm pretty small of stature and frame, I'm probably still bigger than most real Somali pirates!  (No offense intended to any other legal professionals here...  )

Wow, Norm - sorry to have missed a windfall there from you!

Rich, thanks - I didn't know that. Within a few minutes of each other, I got a call from my son and an e-mail from a correspondent from another forum, telling me that *something bad* was coming from my Yahoo e-mail address. Not familiar with this, and I just panicked. Rats. But hey - 

Blessings to all,

Margaret


----------



## Wayne (Jan 12, 2010)

My working theory for some time now has been that Margaret is actually an ex-Green Bay linebacker operating under a pseudonymn. I just haven't put all the evidence together yet.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's get an eyepatch on that avatar and change your tagline to "Avast, ye scurvy dogs". Margaret the PuritanBoard Pirate and expert practitioner of corporate fraud will become a figure of legend.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wayne said:


> My working theory for some time now has been that Margaret is actually an ex-Green Bay linebacker operating under a pseudonymn. I just haven't put all the evidence together yet.



Excellent, Wayne!  Yes, when you consider the many times that while watching games, I've thought that maybe someone who's just under 4'10" *could* effect some unique plays in the NFL, just for my sheer lack of visibility... "Put me in, coach..."

I will, I promise, reveal to you my real identity in the fullness of time... In the meantime, _you're not far off the mark!_ 

Margaret


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 12, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Let's get an eyepatch on that avatar and change your tagline to "Avast, ye scurvy dogs". Margaret the PuritanBoard Pirate and expert practitioner of corporate fraud will become a figure of legend.



*Oh yeah! *  My mom would have gotten a huge kick out of that! (She whose picture my avatar is... She had an absolutely tremendous sense of humor!) Expert practitioner of corporate fraud? Ouch! "Figure of legend?" Not yet, but working on it (not real hard, though)... 

Margaret


----------



## Augusta (Jan 12, 2010)

Margaret you need to move into internet fraud and hunt those guys down.


----------



## etexas (Jan 12, 2010)

Galatians220 said:


> I _would_ be a cool pirate, Max! I think it would be a natural career transition for someone who's spent most of her career as a litigation researcher and writer, for the plaintiff bar, and who'd like to travel more. Even though I'm pretty small of stature and frame, I'm probably still bigger than most real Somali pirates!  (No offense intended to any other legal professionals here...  )
> 
> Wow, Norm - sorry to have missed a windfall there from you!
> 
> ...


Would you get an eyepatch, gren parrot, cask of rum and say nothing but :Argh.......


----------

